# harness identification



## bwanaclyde (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi.
I've looked all over the forums and wondered if anyone had ever posted any pics for harness identification for a 2014 cruze oem stereo.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What are you looking to identify?


----------



## bwanaclyde (Jun 4, 2020)

I installed an aftermarket pioneer in the 2014 cruze using gmos 044 harness and swc 1 module from axxess. I have the color my link screen and this harness is supposed to retain the screen in monochrome but I just have a blank screen. I'd like to test the screen power wire. I would also like to retain the factory camera and adapt to rca for the aftermarket stereo but I haven't been able to find how to do this. I hoped knowing the plug would help. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't know that it's possible to convert the factory camera to RCA. 
Attached find the connector for the display, and schematic.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

AXBUCH-GM2 backup camera interface link

As for screen retention, they don't mean it is displayed in monochrome. They mean only the smaller monochrome screen is compatible. At present there aren't any companies that support the 7" MyLink screen, probably because it uses a direct connection between the screen and oem radio in addition to the standard wiring harness.

I assume that you want to use the MyLink screen to still have access to your vehicle settings, etc? Your Pioneer headunit supports those controls on it's own screen, but you will need to use an iDatalink Maestro RR interface to enable them.

I should also point out that Pioneer head units only have basic support for the backup camera guidelines. In other words, the guidelines will NOT move as you turn your steering wheel. You may also have to turn on the guidelines every time you wish to use them.


----------



## bwanaclyde (Jun 4, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> I don't know that it's possible to convert the factory camera to RCA.
> Attached find the connector for the display, and schematic.


By the schematic it would take a lot of rigging. But thanks for the info


StLouisCPhT said:


> AXBUCH-GM2 backup camera interface link
> 
> As for screen retention, they don't mean it is displayed in monochrome. They mean only the smaller monochrome screen is compatible. At present there aren't any companies that support the 7" MyLink screen, probably because it uses a direct connection between the screen and oem radio in addition to the standard wiring harness.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info. i have the same pioneer in my nissan and the stationary guidelines are ok. appreciate the help


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

bwanaclyde said:


> By the schematic it would take a lot of rigging. But thanks for the info
> 
> thanks for the info. i have the same pioneer in my nissan and the stationary guidelines are ok. appreciate the help


I know it's been a month, but I literally came across a piece of information you would probably be interested in.

At one time AXXESS did in fact offer an interface with the ability to retain the 7" color Mylink screen. It was GMOS-045. It has been discontinued and your guess is probably as good as mine as to why. That said, if you can come across one used (or preferably new, old stock inventory), grab it!


----------



## bwanaclyde (Jun 4, 2020)

thanks. i came up with the same info and i found a GMOS-045 online! it installed like a breeze and works like a dream. retains the factory settings and factory rearview cam.


----------



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

GMOS-045 is not available on many sites. I found it to be available on installer.com but not sure if that website is authentic for online purchase. Anybody has experience with this website or know any other site listing GMOS-045?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rohan26may said:


> GMOS-045 is not available on many sites. I found it to be available on installer.com but not sure if that website is authentic for online purchase. Anybody has experience with this website or know any other site listing GMOS-045?


They are located in Houston TX per their website and phone number area code. Your problem will be to find someone to go to the store and buy it in person as they will not ship it, again per their website.


----------



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

@Blasirl If added to cart, they are also showing shipping option Installer Shopping Cart
Hence not very confident about this website, unless anybody else has had better experience.

@bwanaclyde Can you please advise which site did you buy GMOS-045 from?


----------



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

Also does anybody have experience with Scosche LPGM15








LPGM15


2010-17 Select GM, Chevrolet, Buick and GMC vehicles LINK+ Interface with Steering Wheel Control and OEM Display Retention




www.scosche.com





Does this retain the MyLink color screen and factory backup camera?


----------

